# coconut, lychee, galanga the recipe



## passionforfood (Mar 19, 2013)

885909_481681921885296_967991550_o.jpg




__
passionforfood


__
Mar 19, 2013








all boiron = le verger boiron

lychee meringue: 
150 gr lychee boiron, 45 gr sugar , 13 gr albumina

incorporate the albumina into the sugar,
then mix this into the lychee boiron,
beat them in a kenwood to a meringue
pipe on a silpad and let them dry in a drying tower

coconut lychee espuma

300gr coconut boiron, 300gr lycheeboiron, 100gr batida de coco, 300gr heavy cream, 3 gelatine leaves

take 100 gr of cream, heat it, incorporate the bloomed gelatine. pour back into the the 200 cream
mix everything together

oriental snow

neutral oil, lemongrass, ginger, lime leaves, vanille

chop the lemongrass and ginger very fine, 
take the vanille, split it, scrape out the seeds
take the vanille bean and scrapes, ginger, lemongras, lime leaves and cover them with a good amount of oil. let it cook one time and infuse overnight, sift through a chinois fine, keep the oil

put maltodextrine in a blender, gradually pour in the oil until the texture starts to thicken

coconut crisp

400gr thick coconut cream, 100gr maltodextrine, 50 gr glucose, 75gr sugar

heat 100 gr of the cream with the glucose and sugar, 
pour back into the rest of the cream
incorporate the maltodextrine into the cream, smear it on a silpad and let it dry overnight

maltodextrine weighs nothing, so if you take 100 gr of it it seems like 4 times the amount of the 400 gr of coconut cream. DONT WORRY , IT WILL INCORPORATE!

coconut lychee praline/sphere

250 gr lychee boiron, 250gr coconut boiron, 100gr batida de coco, 100 gr of egg yolks, 100 gr vanille sugar, scrapes of 1 vanille bean, 3 bloomed gelatine sheets

put everything except the gelatine in a thermomix with the butterfly attachment.
10 minutes, 80°c, 4 on the variable speed controle
15 sec before the end you incorporate the gelatine
let it cooldown enough before you pour it into sphere moulds so the vanille seeds will be equally spread throughout the spheres when you freeze them

when they are frozen solid, unmould them and keep sealed in the freezer.

melt enough white chocolate in a bowl so you can submerge 
a frozen sphere and recover him with a fork, lifting up from under it. 
it wil now be enrobed with chocolate
tap the fork with sphere on the edge of the bowl so exces chocolate flows back with the rest
slide the sphere on a silpad and let it defrost in the fridge.

 galanga creme 

200gr coconut milk, 50gr lychee boiron, 100gr heavycream, 100 gr of vanille sugar, 
2 sprigs of coriander, 3 lime leaves, juice and zeste of 1 lime, 2 pieces of lemongras-chopped, 
1 galanga root-chopped, little bit of ginger, half of 1 green pepper-no seeds, 
2 vanille beans scraped

combine all and bring to a boil, let it infuse in the fridge overnight.
sift and keep the liquid, bring this to a boil with 2.5 gr agar agar and 2 gr of kappa.
let it boil for 1 minute. refrigerated until completely cold and solid then blend for 5 minutes.
put in piping bag and keep in fridge

coconut sorbet

5000gr coconut boiron,200 coconut cream 200gr batida de coco, 100gr lychee boiron, 70 gr procrema, 50 glucose

melt glucose with lychee boiron, combine everything,mix, freeze and use pacojet to make sorbet

coconut chiboust

5 bloomed gelatine sheets 100 gr egg whites, 100gr sugar, 220gr heavy cream, 500gr coconut boiron 100gr batida de coco, 100gr lychee boiron

heat lychee boiron with bloomed gelatine
combine mixture with batida and coconut boiron
refrigerate until the mass starts to thicken a little bit.
beat heavy cream 3/4 and fold into previous( not at once but in 3 times)
make meringue with egg whites and sugar. fold into previous
mold and freeze, demold and defrost


----------

